# A Highly Recommended Tool Brand I've Ran Across I Want To Share



## 4GSR (Apr 13, 2015)

I ran across a nice brand of higher end measuring tools, which  in my case I needed a special inside measuring caliper to measure internal O-Ring grooves.  It is a Chinese company, I know, most don't want Chinese, but when quality has it, it don't matter where it is made in the World if it get's the job done.

I purchased a pair of digital calipers from a company called "SHAHE".  Don't ask me how it is pronounced. But anyways here is a link to their eBay listing for the caliper I bought from them.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-SHAHE-3...039?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a91aaad8f

Here is the listing for all of their listings on eBay.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?ssPageName=STRK:MEFSXS:MESOI&_ssn=shahemeasuring0108&_ipg=200&rt=nc

Here's their website address:  www.wzsanhe.com.cn

Enjoy!


----------



## toolman49 (Apr 13, 2015)

G'Day Ken,
I know I  run the risk of being stoned by the purists for spreading heresy, but I agree that there are some very good measuring instruments coming out of China at the moment, my personal preference are the ANYI products, followed by SHEN HAN.  For me, the lack of a thumb roller on SHAHE digital calipers is a deal breaker and their "Star Wars" styling is a bit of a turn off (but I am old, cranky  and prejudiced), comparing an ANYI dial caliper (about $50 here in Oz) to a Mitutoyo (about 130 here) the ANYI is just as well made and considerably better finished, every edge on the ANYI is micro beveled and  is a pleasure to use.
Regards,
Martin


----------



## 4GSR (Apr 14, 2015)

I knew something was missing...the thumb wheel. Didn't realize that.  The main thing that caught my eye was how smooth operation they were.  Reminded me of a old Brown & Sharpe pair of dial calipers dad had many years ago.  They were smooth operation as the Shahe wone' I bought.  
Thanks for chiming in.


----------



## jeff_g1137 (Apr 14, 2015)

toolman49 said:


> G'Day Ken,
> I know I  run the risk of being stoned by the purists for spreading heresy, but I agree that there are some very good measuring instruments coming out of China at the moment, my personal preference are the ANYI products, followed by SHEN HAN.  For me, the lack of a thumb roller on SHAHE digital calipers is a deal breaker and their "Star Wars" styling is a bit of a turn off (but I am old, cranky  and prejudiced), comparing an ANYI dial caliper (about $50 here in Oz) to a Mitutoyo (about 130 here) the ANYI is just as well made and considerably better finished, every edge on the ANYI is micro beveled and  is a pleasure to use.
> Regards,
> Martin



Hi
Have you a link to Anyi.
did a search on ebay for anyi, but it did not find it.
Thanks jeff


----------



## calstar (Apr 14, 2015)

here you go   http://glanyi.en.made-in-china.com/custom-detail/EJQEnxxPQmKxEnxEJEmDQQbE/Product-Advertising.html
but I don't know where you can buy their products

Brian


----------



## toolman49 (Apr 14, 2015)

G'Day  Fellas,
You can purchase ANYI products directly from the factory, they are set up for Paypal, delivery to Oz is about $20 Air Express, takes about 5 days to Australia.
Regards,
Martin


----------

